# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Liść senesu działanie

## Beata

Często jak za dużo zjem to sobie to piję. Czasami codziennie. Czy to mi zaszkodzi, jeśli nie mam problemów z wypróżnianiem? Czy liście senesu mają inne działanie?
Proszę o pomoc

----------

